# Damnation Festival 2010



## damnationfest (May 30, 2010)

Much-missed UK metallers EARTHTONE9 will return to the live arena at the sixth instalment of the country's most vital metal event, Damnation Festival.

The genre-spanning, alternative quintet will make their highly anticipated return to the stage this year following their break-up in 2002.

And they are the first band to be announced for Damnation Festival, which will once again be hosted at Leeds University Union, on Saturday, November 6, 2010.

The band said: "Only half as dead as reported, we have saved up a decade of angst to unleash at Damnation Festival and we cannot fucking wait.

"Download our 16 track compilation album FREE from earthtone9 - then you'll know all the songs we do!' 

Festival director Gavin McInally added: "It's a great compliment to Damnation Festival and its reputation that as soon as the rumours started to circulate the internet about a possible Earthtone9 reunion, fans expected the band to play our event.

"So, it's a priviledge not to let those fans down with what has to be the most exciting booking we've confirmed since Carcass chose the festival to make their return to the UK in 2008.

"We're immensely proud to support British bands, both underground and established acts, and as massive fans ourselves of Earthtone9 from the first time around it's a pleasure to have them at Damnation Festival 2010."

As a thanks to dedicated fans who have supported Damnation Festival year after year, a limited number of tickets will go on sale on TOMORROW morning (May 31) at 9am, priced just £19.

Gavin said: "The catchphrase 'For the fans, by the fans' has been hijacked by so many frauds it's almost embarrassing to use these days so instead running off soundbites, we're offering tickets for just six pounds more than when we started in six years ago with a venue, line-up and event which dwarfs 2005."


Early Bird Tickets available from 9am tomorrow morning from See Tickets: See Mobile, Ticketline: Tickets - Concert, Festival, Gig, Theatre And Sport | Ticketline and Leeds Tickets: www.leedstickets.com

For more information visit the official Damnation Festival sites

Web - Untitled Document
Myspace - DAMNATION FESTIVAL on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads 
Facebook - Damnation Festival | Facebook
Twitter - Damnation Festival (damnationfest) on Twitter


----------



## damnationfest (Jun 11, 2010)

Mathcore pioneers THE DILLINGER ESCAPE PLAN are the second band to be announced for this year's Damnation Festival.

The frenetic five-piece will bring their devastating live performance to Leeds University Union, on Saturday, November 6, 2010.

The Dillinger Escape Plan are the second name to be confirmed for the sixth instalment of the UK's premier metal event with British metallers Earthtone9 announced last week.

Festival director Gavin McInally said: "With their blistering, uncompromising live performance it's hard to think of many bands more suited to take the stage at Damnation Festival than The Dillinger Escape Plan.

"It's often said that bands are going to tear apart a stage but with The Dillinger Escape Plan it's rarely a figure of speech. Their set at Damnation is sure to be explosive." 

After promising early ticket sales, the £19 limited ticket offer will come to an end in one week, Friday, June 18.

To grab an early bird ticket before the prices raise, visit See Tickets: www.seetickets.com, Ticketline: www.ticketline.co.uk and Leeds Tickets: www.leedstickets.com

For more information visit the official Damnation Festival sites
Web - Damnation Festival - 2010
Myspace - DAMNATION FESTIVAL on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads 
Facebook - Damnation Festival | Facebook
Twitter - Damnation Festival (damnationfest) on Twitter


----------



## damnationfest (Jun 28, 2010)

Damnation Festival veterans ANAAL NATHRAKH will return to lay waste to Leeds this year for the sixth instalment of the UK's finest metal event. 

They'll be joined by French experimental duo ALCEST, the synth driven mathcore of ROLO TOMASSI and crusty Brummie brothers-in-arms FUKPIG, who make their Damnation debut after a crushing performance at Deathfest earlier this year. 

Anaal Nathrakh - who headlined the Terrorizer Stage three years ago - will unleash their black metal tinged grindcore at Leeds University Union, on Saturday, November 6, 2010, in what is their only planned UK show of 2010. 

The latest additions join the already confirmed The Dillinger Escape Plan and reformed Earthtone9 with many more bands to be announced across three stages. 

Festival director Gavin McInally said: "No band - not even the mighty Carcass - has been requested to return to Damnation Festival by the fans as often as Anaal Nathrakh so it's a pleasure, and a relief, to be able to make that happen. 

"In contrast to the aural chaos of Nathrakh, Alcest will bring a touch of French sophistication to proceedings with their haunting, black metal inspired shoegaze. 

"Rolo Tomassi are one of the rising stars of the current UK metal scene and it's great to be able to host their energetic live show this year. 

"As for Fukpig, well the devastation at Deathfest is responsible for their return!" 

Tickets are priced £27 and are available from See Tickets: See Mobile, Ticketline: Tickets - Concert, Festival, Gig, Theatre And Sport | Ticketline and Leeds Tickets: home - leedstickets.com - tickets for leeds university union 

For more information visit the official Damnation Festival sites 

Web - Damnation Festival - 2010 
Myspace - DAMNATION FESTIVAL on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads 
Facebook - Damnation Festival | Facebook 
Twitter - Damnation Festival (damnationfest) on Twitter


----------



## damnationfest (Jul 27, 2010)

THE legendary LAWNMOWER DETH and rising crossover Scousers S.S.S. will bring the thrash to Damnation Festival 2010.

While representing the finest homegrown black metal at the sixth instalment of the Leeds-based event are HECATE ENTHRONED and FEN.

Festival Director Gavin McInally said: "Anyone who witnessed Lawnmower Deth's fantastic set at Download last month can look forward to a second helping of good-old thrash fun at Damnation while S.S.S. are sure to live up to their moniker and provide a short, sharp, shock for the thrash fans who've enjoyed sets by the likes of Onslaught, Kreator and Evile over the years.

"And for those who prefer their music more grim, it's a pleasure to be able to announce Hecate Enthroned and Fen who'll deliver their distinctive takes on black metal this year. 

"The latest additions mark another diverse lineup for Damnation Festival, adding to stages already bursting with the best in extreme, progressive and alternative talent such as The Dillinger Escape Plan, Anaal Nathrakh, Earthtone9 and Alcest."

Damnation Festival will take place on Saturday, November 6 at Leeds University Union.

Announced so far: The Dillinger Escape Plan, Earthtone9, Anaal Nathrakh, Lawnmower Death, Rolo Tomassi, SSS, Hecate Enthroned, Alcest, Fen and Fukpig.

Tickets are priced £27 and are available from See Tickets: See Mobile, Ticketline: Tickets - Concert, Festival, Gig, Theatre And Sport | Ticketline and Leeds Tickets: home - leedstickets.com - tickets for leeds university union

For more information visit the official Damnation Festival sites

Web - Damnation Festival - 2010
Myspace - MySpace
Facebook - Damnation Festival | Facebook
Twitter - Damnation Festival (damnationfest) on Twitter


----------



## damnationfest (Jul 27, 2010)

GOTHIC metallers PARADISE LOST head up the latest additions to Damnation Festival.

The genre-spanning Halifax quintet will bring their blend of atmospheric doom to the main Jagermeister Stage at Leeds University Union, on Saturday, November 6, 2010.

And they&#8217;ll be joined by German progressive metallers THE OCEAN, rising post-rock trio MAYBESHEWILL and the politically inspired industrial overtones of OCTOBER FILE.

With The Dillinger Escape Plan, Earthtone9, Anaal Nathrakh, Lawnmower Deth and Alcest among the names already confirmed for the sixth edition of Damnation Festival, the event is shaping up to be the most vital date on the metal calendar.

Paradise Lost vocalist Nick Holmes last night revealed the band are looking forward to taking the stage in Leeds, if not negotiating the roads network.

He said: "It's fantastic to be playing at the Damnation Festival, and we hope to see you all there. 

"I never got my head around the one way system in Leeds, thankfully someone else will be driving so we should arrive on time!"

Festival Director Gavin McInally added: "Following the triumphant performances by My Dying Bride and Anathema in recent years, it&#8217;s fitting to have Paradise Lost complete the final piece of the Unholy Trinity at Damnation.

"We are also delighted to announce The Ocean, Maybeshewill and October File for what will be another vital bill on our Rock Sound Stage this year."

Announced so far: The Dillinger Escape Plan, Paradise Lost, Earthtone9, Anaal Nathrakh, Lawnmower Deth, Rolo Tomassi, Alcest, The Ocean, SSS, Hecate Enthroned, Fen, Maybeshewill, October File and Fukpig.

Tickets are priced £27 and are available from See Tickets: See Mobile, Ticketline: Tickets - Concert, Festival, Gig, Theatre And Sport | Ticketline and Leeds Tickets: home - leedstickets.com - tickets for leeds university union
For more information visit the official Damnation Festival sites:

Web - Damnation Festival - 2010
Myspace - DAMNATION FESTIVAL on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads
Facebook - Damnation Festival | Facebook
Twitter - Damnation Festival (damnationfest) on Twitter


----------



## damnationfest (Aug 18, 2010)

Damnation Festival will offer three bands the chance to win slots on this year's line-up, opening the Rock Sound, Terrorizer and Jagermeister stages in Leeds this November. 

And if sharing a line-up with The Dillinger Escape Plan, Paradise Lost, Anaal Nathrakh and Lawnmower Deth isn't enough, one of the three winning acts will also bag free studio time with legendary producer Russ Russell at Parlour Studios. 

Damnation organisers, the stage sponsors and most importantly, the fans will decide on a shortlist of five bands for each stage before it goes to vote decided entirely by the fans signed up to the Damnation forums and social networking sites, including Facebook and Twitter. 

Festival director Gavin McInally said: "Dawn of Chaos, Speedtheory, Forever Never, Latitudes, Rinoa, Dead Beyond Buried... Since 2005 we've always done everything we can to balance a line-up which will attract crowds while giving rising UK bands a stage worthy of their talents. 

"And down the years, some of the opening performances have been the highlights with acts like Evile, Malefice and Man Must Die having played prestigious festivals across the globe since. 

"So it's with great pleasure and expectancy we throw open our three stages to three bands who impress our fans the most." 

Gavin added: "The fact that Russ Russell has agreed to offer studio time and, more importantly, his own time and expertise to work with one of the winning bands is very fitting considering he has worked with Damnation veterans including Napalm Death, The Berzerker, Sikth, Lock-Up and Evile over the years. 

"It's refreshing to see someone with such a high-profile in the music business willing to give up his time to work with up-and-coming musicians." 



The first stage under the spotlight is the Rock Sound Stage, so if post-rock, post-metal, doom, sludge or any form of experimental noise is what you're after at this year's Damnation Festival, get shouting recommendations and submitting your bands on the forums, Facebook, Myspace and Twitter sites. 

The shortlisted bands will be announced on the Damnation Festival website a week today; Tuesday, August 24, with links for fans to listen to before casting their final vote. 

The winner will be announced the following Tuesday , August 31, to coincide with the start of the Terrorizer Stage vote. 

**Votes on the Damnation Festival forums will only be valid from users registered before Tuesday, August 31. 
Facebook and Twitter accounts will be checked for authenticity to prevent single users creating multiple accounts to vote.

Announced so far: The Dillinger Escape Plan, Paradise Lost, Earthtone9, Anaal Nathrakh, Lawnmower Deth, Rolo Tomassi, Alcest, The Ocean, SSS, Hecate Enthroned, Fen, Maybeshewill, October File and Fukpig. 

Tickets are priced £27 and are available from See Tickets: See Mobile, Ticketline: Tickets - Concert, Festival, Gig, Theatre And Sport | Ticketline and Leeds Tickets: home - leedstickets.com - tickets for leeds university union 
For more information visit the official Damnation Festival sites: 

Web - Damnation Festival - 2010 
Myspace - DAMNATION FESTIVAL on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads 
Facebook - Damnation Festival | Facebook 
Twitter - Damnation Festival (damnationfest) on Twitter


----------



## damnationfest (Aug 25, 2010)

After scores of submissions, pages of fans' feedback and hours of trawling Myspace pages, the final six bands looking for YOUR vote to play the Rock Sound Stage at Damnation Festival are: 


Talons - TALONS on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads

"Forging the explosive energy of hardcore, the subtleties of post-rock and the fractured song structures and complexities associated with math-rock, Talons possess a fascinating sense of urgency and drive, with a sound that both soothes and savages in equal measure."


No Made Sense - NO MADE SENSE on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads

"Wonderfully ambitious, progressive metal...the Reading trio have created a truly thunderous testament for the Gods of metal...Glorious!" 


A Forest of Stars - A Forest Of Stars on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads 

"Sounds that are as unsettling not only in their tonality, but their instrumentation as well, with micro-tonal keyboard sweeps and violin slides that blow away traditional Western approaches to melody and harmony, and leave the listener awash in a wave of paranoia and claustrophia"


Year of the Flood - Year Of The Flood -LOOKING FOR GIGS!! on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads 

"Epic D-Beat/Hardcore based loosely on the books of Margaret Atwood and Aldous Huxley.
Spreading the word that the human race is bringing our downfall with its arrogance.... the waterless flood is coming"


The Construct - -[The Construct]- on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads

"Epic down-tempo, progressive metal from Manchester for fans of Neurosis, Isis and Cult of Luna..."


Wiht - W i h t on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads

"Bleary eyed grooves and bludgeoning pessimistic peaks combined with the ever present quest for the holy riff culminates in a tasty yet filthy pie of its own pedigree."


Please give all the band a listen on the newly launched Damnation Festival website (Damnation Festival 2010 - Official Website) before submitting your vote as you'll only get one! 

Voting will close at midnight, a week today, August 31, before a winner is announced.


----------



## damnationfest (Sep 1, 2010)

Round II: The Terrorizer Stage 

After a jaw-dropping 4,000+ votes for the Rock Sound Stage competition which saw a two horse race between No Made Sense and eventual winners The Construct, we now have five more bands of the extreme variety vying for a slot of the Terrorizer Stage to join the likes of Anaal Nathrakh, Hecate Enthroned, SSS and Fukpig. 

The five finalists are: 


Colonel Blast - Colonel Blast on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads 

"To call Colonel Blast brutal is doing them a disservice, I&#8217;m not sure there is a word that can do justice to their sound&#8230; So, let&#8217;s just say it&#8217;s heavier than a bull elephant&#8217;s nut sack the week before mating season." 


Diascorium - Diascorium - Proud to be part of TORNFLESHRECORDS on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads 

"....a well-stirred mix of various extreme metal tropes: death metal slamming, black metal shimmering bleakness, doomy breakdowns and grindcore-type inventiveness..." 


Ishmael - ISHMAEL (New Songs Up!!!) on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads

"The finest Devon doom, blended with sludge and bound with ale - equal parts despair, disillusionment and all-out hatred, steeped in alcohol and thrown to the baying crowd." 


The Afternoon Gentlemen - The Afternoon Gentlemen on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads 

"Pure insane thrashcore from the UK. Picture Spazz and Hellnation for starters and throw in an extra heap of negativity and rage." 


The Atrocity Exhibit - The Atrocity Exhibit - 8/10 in Terrorizer! on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads 

"Welding monolithic chunks of the most sludge like doom to intense grindcore barrages in a successful stylistic blend. " 


Please give all the band a listen on the newly launched Damnation Festival website at Damnation Festival 2010 - Official Website before submitting your vote! 

Voting will close at midnight, a week today, Sept 8th, before a winner is announced.


----------



## damnationfest (Sep 1, 2010)

Round II: The Terrorizer Stage 

After a jaw-dropping 4,000+ votes for the Rock Sound Stage competition which saw a two horse race between No Made Sense and eventual winners The Construct, we now have five more bands of the extreme variety vying for a slot of the Terrorizer Stage to join the likes of Anaal Nathrakh, Hecate Enthroned, SSS and Fukpig. 

The five finalists are: 


Colonel Blast - Colonel Blast on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads 

"To call Colonel Blast brutal is doing them a disservice, Im not sure there is a word that can do justice to their sound So, lets just say its heavier than a bull elephants nut sack the week before mating season." 


Diascorium - Diascorium - Proud to be part of TORNFLESHRECORDS on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads 

"....a well-stirred mix of various extreme metal tropes: death metal slamming, black metal shimmering bleakness, doomy breakdowns and grindcore-type inventiveness..." 


Ishmael - ISHMAEL (New Songs Up!!!) on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads

"The finest Devon doom, blended with sludge and bound with ale - equal parts despair, disillusionment and all-out hatred, steeped in alcohol and thrown to the baying crowd." 


The Afternoon Gentlemen - The Afternoon Gentlemen on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads 

"Pure insane thrashcore from the UK. Picture Spazz and Hellnation for starters and throw in an extra heap of negativity and rage." 


The Atrocity Exhibit - The Atrocity Exhibit - 8/10 in Terrorizer! on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads 

"Welding monolithic chunks of the most sludge like doom to intense grindcore barrages in a successful stylistic blend. " 


Please give all the band a listen on the newly launched Damnation Festival website at Damnation Festival 2010 - Official Website before submitting your vote! 

Voting will close at midnight, a week today, Sept 8th, before a winner is announced.


----------



## damnationfest (Sep 13, 2010)

BEST OF BRITISH: 

Experimental doom titans ESOTERIC and globe-trotting metal veterans PANIC CELL will help fly the UK flag at this year&#8217;s Damnation Festival. 

They&#8217;ll be joined by Scottish old-school death metallers BONESAW, Brighton's progressive rockers THE MIRE and the recent winners of the Rock Sound and Terrorizer stage competitions; The Construct, Colonel Blast and Diascorium. 

The new additions join an eclectic three-stage bill in Leeds University Union, on Saturday, November 6, which includes The Dillinger Escape Plan, Paradise Lost, Anaal Nathrakh, Alcest, Lawnmower Deth and Rolo Tomassi. 

Festival Director Gavin McInally said: &#8220;The booking of Esoteric has been a long time coming and it&#8217;s a pleasure to finally have the highly respected doom outfit at Damnation while a Jager drenched evening with Panic Cell is a highlight of any festival. It's great to have those boys back in the UK after playing with the likes of Metallica, Alice Cooper and Slayer earlier this year. 

&#8220;Despite hailing from the dizzy heights of Aberdeen, Bonesaw have been sending shock waves through the UK&#8217;s extreme metal scene so it&#8217;s only right they bring their old-school death metal noise to our Terrorizer Stage while The Mire are expected to set the progressive metal bar high with their Rock Sound Stage outing." 

Meanwhile, the submissions for the final opening slot competition on the Jagermeister Stage are now open. 
Fans can make suggestions via the official forums, Myspace, Facebook or Twitter and a shortlist will be announced on Monday, September 20, before a seven day voting frenzy takes place to decide a winner. 

Announced so far: The Dillinger Escape Plan, Paradise Lost, Earthtone9, Anaal Nathrakh, Lawnmower Deth, Rolo Tomassi, Panic Cell, Alcest, The Ocean, Esoteric, SSS, Hecate Enthroned, Fen, Maybeshewill, October File, Bonesaw, Fukpig, The Mire, Colonel Blast, The Construct and Diascorium. 

Tickets are priced £27 and are available from See Tickets: See Mobile, Ticketline: Tickets - Concert, Festival, Gig, Theatre And Sport | Ticketline and Leeds Tickets: home - leedstickets.com - tickets for leeds university union 
For more information visit the official Damnation Festival sites: 

Web - http://www.damnationfestival.co.uk 
Myspace - DAMNATION FESTIVAL on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads 
Facebook - Damnation Festival | Facebook 
Twitter - Damnation Festival (damnationfest) on Twitter


----------



## damnationfest (Sep 20, 2010)

HARDCORE punk legends DISCHARGE and UK thrash titans SABBAT are the latest additions to the sixth chapter of Damnation Festival. 

The crust veterans will headline the Terrorizer Stage while Sabbat will perform on the Jagermeister Stage. 

The Dillinger Escape Plan and Paradise Lost will now co-headline the downsized event, which takes place on Saturday, November 6, in Leeds University Union. 

Festival Director Gavin McInally said: "It's no secret we've had a tough year of it so being able to confirm two top acts like Discharge and Sabbat is a real pleasure.

"Aside from the Jagermeister Stage competition and perhaps another smaller band on the Terrorizer Stage, the bill is pretty much complete for this year and despite the lack of an exclusive headliner we're delighted to once again put together a three stage line-up we're immensely proud of. 

"Rare showings from the likes Lawnmower Deth, Fukpig, the return of Earthtone9, exclusive performances by Alcest, Anaal Nathrakh as well as the aforementioned talent of DEP, Paradise Lost, Sabbat and Discharge - 2010 is going to be a blinder." 

Announced for Damnation Festival 2010: The Dillinger Escape Plan, Paradise Lost, Discharge, Earthtone9, Sabbat, Anaal Nathrakh, Lawnmower Deth, Rolo Tomassi, Panic Cell, Alcest, The Ocean, Esoteric, SSS, Hecate Enthroned, Fen, Maybeshewill, October File, Bonesaw, Fukpig, The Mire, Colonel Blast, The Construct and Diascorium. 

Tickets are priced £27 and are available from See Tickets: See Mobile, Ticketline: Tickets - Concert, Festival, Gig, Theatre And Sport | Ticketline and Leeds Tickets: home - leedstickets.com - tickets for leeds university union 
For more information visit the official Damnation Festival sites: 

Web - http://www.damnationfestival.co.uk 
Myspace - DAMNATION FESTIVAL on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads 
Facebook - Damnation Festival | Facebook 
Twitter - Damnation Festival (damnationfest) on Twitter


----------



## damnationfest (Sep 20, 2010)

Double Post, sorry.


----------



## damnationfest (Oct 6, 2010)

A Jagermeister Stage opening set by thrashers MUTANT and a first ever live performance by London death metallers THE ANTICHRIST IMPERIUM wrap up the bill for this year's Damnation Festival.

The duo will join a diverse one day bill, over three stages which includes The Dillinger Escape Plan, Paradise Lost, Discharge, Sabbat, Earthtone9, Alcest, Anaal Nathrakh and Lawnmower Deth.

Antichrist Imperium guitarist Matt Wilcock, said: "The Antichrist Imperium are very excited and honoured to be playing our first live show at Damnation this year. 

"This is one of the UK's best festivals for extreme metal and were looking forward to unleashing some bloodsoaked blasting death metal in Leeds!" 

Damnation Festival director Gavin McInally added: "It's great to finally put the finishing touches to a line-up we're extremely proud to host .

"Mutant are the deserved winners of our Jagermeister Stage competition and after having both Akercocke and Ted Maul at past Damantion events, it's fitting to introduce The Antichrist Imperium to the live arena at this year's festival."

The full line up for Damnation Festival 2010 is: The Dillinger Escape Plan, Paradise Lost, Discharge, Earthtone9, Sabbat, Anaal Nathrakh, Lawnmower Deth, Rolo Tomassi, Panic Cell, Alcest, The Ocean, Esoteric, SSS, Hecate Enthroned, Fen, Maybeshewill, October File, Bonesaw, Fukpig, Mutant, The Antichrist Imperium, The Mire, Colonel Blast, The Construct and Diascorium. 

Tickets are priced £27 and are available from See Tickets: Buy concert, festival, theatre, sports and event tickets from the official SEE Tickets shop, Ticketline: Tickets - Concert, Festival, Gig, Theatre And Sport | Ticketline and Leeds Tickets: home - leedstickets.com - tickets for leeds university union 
For more information visit the official Damnation Festival sites: 

Web - http://www.damnationfestival.co.uk 
Myspace - DAMNATION FESTIVAL on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads 
Facebook - Damnation Festival | Facebook 
Twitter - Damnation Festival (damnationfest) on Twitter


----------



## damnationfest (Oct 6, 2010)

A Jagermeister Stage opening set by thrashers MUTANT and a first ever live performance by London death metallers THE ANTICHRIST IMPERIUM wrap up the bill for this year's Damnation Festival.

The duo will join a diverse one day bill, over three stages which includes The Dillinger Escape Plan, Paradise Lost, Discharge, Sabbat, Earthtone9, Alcest, Anaal Nathrakh and Lawnmower Deth.

Antichrist Imperium guitarist Matt Wilcock, said: "The Antichrist Imperium are very excited and honoured to be playing our first live show at Damnation this year. 

"This is one of the UK's best festivals for extreme metal and were looking forward to unleashing some bloodsoaked blasting death metal in Leeds!" 

Damnation Festival director Gavin McInally added: "It's great to finally put the finishing touches to a line-up we're extremely proud to host .

"Mutant are the deserved winners of our Jagermeister Stage competition and after having both Akercocke and Ted Maul at past Damantion events, it's fitting to introduce The Antichrist Imperium to the live arena at this year's festival."

The full line up for Damnation Festival 2010 is: The Dillinger Escape Plan, Paradise Lost, Discharge, Earthtone9, Sabbat, Anaal Nathrakh, Lawnmower Deth, Rolo Tomassi, Panic Cell, Alcest, The Ocean, Esoteric, SSS, Hecate Enthroned, Fen, Maybeshewill, October File, Bonesaw, Fukpig, Mutant, The Antichrist Imperium, The Mire, Colonel Blast, The Construct and Diascorium. 

Tickets are priced £27 and are available from See Tickets: Buy concert, festival, theatre, sports and event tickets from the official SEE Tickets shop, Ticketline: Tickets - Concert, Festival, Gig, Theatre And Sport | Ticketline and Leeds Tickets: home - leedstickets.com - tickets for leeds university union 
For more information visit the official Damnation Festival sites: 

Web - http://www.damnationfestival.co.uk 
Myspace - DAMNATION FESTIVAL on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads 
Facebook - Damnation Festival | Facebook 
Twitter - Damnation Festival (damnationfest) on Twitter


----------



## damnationfest (Oct 11, 2010)

Rock Sound Stage 

THE CONSTRUCT - 1.35 - 2.05 
THE MIRE - 2.35 - 3.05 
FEN - 3.35 - 4.15 
MAYBESHEWILL - 4.40 - 5.20 
OCTOBER FILE - 5.50 - 6.25 
ESOTERIC - 6.50 - 7.35 
THE OCEAN - 8.05 - 8.50 
ALCEST - 9.20 - 10.20 


Terrorizer Stage 

DIASCORIUM - 1.25 - 1.55 
COLONEL BLAST - 2.25 - 2.55 
BONESAW - 3.25 - 3.55 
THE ANTICHRIST IMPERIUM - 4.25 - 4.55 
SSS - 5.20 5.50 
FUKPIG - 6.20 - 6.50 
HECATE ENTHRONED - 7.20 - 7.50 
ANAAL NATHRAKH - 8.20 - 9.10 
DISCHARGE - 9.40 - 10.40 


Jagermeister Stage 

MUTANT - 1.15 - 1.45 
PANIC CELL - 2.15 - 2.55 
ROLO TOMASSI - 3.20 - 4.05 
LAWNMOWER DEATH - 4.35 - 5.20 
SABBAT - 5.50 - 6.40 
EARTHTONE 9 - 7.05 - 8.00 
PARADISE LOST - 8.30 - 9.30 
DILLINGER ESCAPE PLAN - 10.00 - 11.00 


The full line up for Damnation Festival 2010 is: The Dillinger Escape Plan, Paradise Lost, Discharge, Earthtone9, Sabbat, Anaal Nathrakh, Lawnmower Deth, Rolo Tomassi, Panic Cell, Alcest, The Ocean, Esoteric, SSS, Hecate Enthroned, Fen, Maybeshewill, October File, Bonesaw, Fukpig, Mutant, The Antichrist Imperium, The Mire, Colonel Blast, The Construct and Diascorium. 

Tickets are priced £27 and are available from See Tickets: Buy concert, festival, theatre, sports and event tickets from the official SEE Tickets shop, Ticketline: Tickets - Concert, Festival, Gig, Theatre And Sport | Ticketline and Leeds Tickets: home - leedstickets.com - tickets for leeds university union 
For more information visit the official Damnation Festival sites: 

Web - http://www.damnationfestival.co.uk 
Myspace - DAMNATION FESTIVAL on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads 
Facebook - Damnation Festival | Facebook 
Twitter - Damnation Festival (damnationfest) on Twitter


----------

